# 8dpo, TMI - yellow snot like cm?!



## liljenz1991

Hey ladies, 

As some of you may know i have been trying to concieve baby no1 for over 2 and half years with no success. 

I found out that i have PCOS a few months back too. 

So yesterday (7dpo) I felt bloated, bit crampy and later that night i went to the loo and when i wiped there was a big blob of yellow - jelly/snot like cm. 

I checked my cm straight after and CP, my cervix was low and has a closed slit but had more of the yellowy stuff there. 

This morning 8dpo, i checked again and my CP is the same but today it seems like there is creamy white cm around cervix, of course being a POAS addict i had to..... and it was BFN (of course, silly to test).

So ladies any thoughts?

What on earth is the yellow stuff about, never had before, anyone else had it at 8dpo n ended up preggo?

Please dont read and run, need you guys xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Also forgot to mention i have back ache too :(


----------



## Mama Duck

I've only experienced one blob of yellow jelly/mucus once but that didn't result in a pregnancy :nope: 

This whole ttc business is tricky,trying to work out what symptoms & what's just rotten pms. Goid luck sweet & hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've experienced this yellow/clear jelly like blob of CM on multiple occasions, but I do believe it is pregnancy related for some. I have had 4 chemicals and this was my sign.

I am now experiencing it again daily but had a super light AF a little earlier than it was due. I've tested BFN so I'm just not sure. I feel pregnant for sure this month with AF-type cramping for the last month, headaches, nausea, emotional...I'm so confused with my body!!

Sorry not much help but I do think it can result in BFP so good luck!!
:dust:


----------



## liljenz1991

Hi Ladies 

Thank you for your input, i know i just dont know what to think half the time! My cycles are so erratic its hard to say....

wannabemommy37 - perhaps the faint bleed was implantation for you?

If you test again let me know how it goes, how many dpo are you? xxx Good luck x


----------



## calm81

I experienced it and it resulted a BFP. I mention it a few times in my TWW thread I had. I hope it's a symptom for you also.

Good luck.:flower:


----------



## liljenz1991

Thank you!!! 

Calm81, i am soooooo close to giving up hope to be honest, i am finding it so difficult, with all of these random symptoms occuring each month and never really knowing when AF is due (PCOS), it is so stressful. 

I really hope this is it, i have had a little pain on the left and right sides, and my back is hurting, but that could be down to the terrible chairs at work haha. 

I will probably test in the morning, just cant help myself haha, just want to know asap! 

Just dont want to keep seeing a BFN!


----------



## kategirl

I know yellow CM is often referenced as a pregnancy symptom - I did get it when pregnant but also had it a few other times. I hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## liljenz1991

Hi Kate 

Yes i know this is the problem, it is not just a concrete symptom of pregnancy. 

As its been said by other posters on here I just wish when we fell pregnant we just had a flashing neon sign above the bed that says 'YOU'RE PREGNANT' 

If only it was that easy haha, i think it is especially hard for me because i dont have regular cycles, so i can never really say 'im late'! 

So i cant ever really work out the best time to test either?! 

Argh TTC is such a rollercoaster process. 

I do have a second appointment with my fertility doctor next month to carry out more tests, i really would love to fall pregnant before then so i can tell the hospital to stick it, cause my ovaries work lol.


----------



## wannabemomy37

My OH wants me to not test and just wait until next expected AF :shrug:

My LMP before the spotting was on July 15th so I'd actually be 6+1 today and the spotting was on exactly 4+0 so maybe it was IB although on 8DPO I also had a pin-drop of pink so who knows?

I will keep you posted!


----------



## liljenz1991

Oh yes please keep us posted....

I shall too, if anything this post will be helpful to others in our position, so lets actually put the outcome, unlike a lot of posts, you never know what happened haha!!! 

So today i still have ridulous back ache, my cervix is maybe a tad higher that yesterday but still low, it is very soft, closed and i have creamy white cm - does any of that mean anything? haha 

Tested this morning at 9dpo and still bfn...... Although i am only using IC's as i POAS addict.

Fingers Crossed Girlies xxx


----------



## calm81

liljenz1991 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Calm81, i am soooooo close to giving up hope to be honest, i am finding it so difficult, with all of these random symptoms occuring each month and never really knowing when AF is due (PCOS), it is so stressful.
> 
> I really hope this is it, i have had a little pain on the left and right sides, and my back is hurting, but that could be down to the terrible chairs at work haha.
> 
> I will probably test in the morning, just cant help myself haha, just want to know asap!
> 
> Just dont want to keep seeing a BFN!

The worst symptom for me was that it felt like AF was coming with a vengeance. You know that AF feeling you get before she strikes? Well, right before my BFP the AF feeling was strong , kinda like it was going to be a heavy period with strong cramps type of month, so I loaded up on TMI: loaded up on super tampons instead of regulars--AF never came just two lines on a test. So that's another indicator if AF feels stronger then ever (before the bleed).


----------



## liljenz1991

Hi Calm81

Thats not an easy one for me to judge, with all sorts going on down there and my PCOS, i never no if i am coming or going lol.

The only thing i am pinning my hopes on is my random Cm and CP but i know that doesnt always mean alot....

Argh! BFN again this morning, dont know if you had just seen my last post, but cervix feels very soft today and feeling rather 'wet' with cm - oh isnt a womans body sooooo wonderful haha.


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am continuing to have this jelly-like/globby CM. Like, a LOT of it lol
I also have had AF-type cramps for the last...month or so? Ha! And I get waves of nausea here/there also. :shrug: I'm excited really but OH making me wait 2 more weeks ughghg lol it's like the TWW all over again :haha:

Funny thing is, too, we actually weren't trying this month. The heartache got to us so we just BD when we wanted to (which was actually 12 days straight?!?! from end of AF to O day, every day. So yeah, I think we actually caught it. If not I'm going to cry a river


----------



## liljenz1991

I know how your feeling hunni, i do honestly feel like giving up, perhaps im just not supposed to be a mum. 

This is going to sound really horrible, so please dont hate me! - but in a way i kind of wish i had been pregnant once over the last 2 n half years even if it ended in miscarriage (sorry!), but at least then i would know if i could actually fall pregnant. 

I hope you ladies see what i mean by that, no offense or anything.... 

When i check cp and cm this morning, TMI Alert, it looked like my cervix was oozing white/clear thick cm, sorry.... (ewwww), but i havent had too much in the pants area haha, i do feel wet though?!

Wannabemomy37, i think you may have caught your o day, if you have been at it that much haha.....

Sneak out n get a test, im dying to know haha xxx

Fingers crossed for ya xxx


----------



## Abbey08

Hello: As far as I know I am 10 dpo and this is the 1st cycle Ive ever tried so I am so far out of the loop I dont even know what to look for but here is what I have experienced and after reading this thread thought I would share The 1st week or so I felt lots of little twinges and pokes/cramps things that would only last a few seconds Had quite a few headaches this past 10 days and 1 migraine. I also have had VERY minor cold symptoms but nothing has come from it A few days I have been super tired and a couple days noticed I felt completely out of it a couple days (almost in a daydream ) Around 5 dpo had very minor whitish discharge on my underwear nothing major. Last night at 9dpo I started feeling crampy like AF is near and I suffer from BAD cramps normally and AF is due this Sunday, the last day of the month. This morning I woke up and 1st thing went pee and had a lot of whitish-yellowish discharge and looked at my underwear and could tell I had more in there Ever since I woke up this morning have been having cramps like feelings mostly on left side. Hoping its not AF and too be honest I usually dont get too crampy to far ahead of time so keeping my fingers crossed. Trying not to test til end of month although I am not sure when I should even try.. Just scared for a BFN.


----------



## kategirl

For what it's worth, I started getting BFPs two days ago on Monday, and today my CM just turned really yellow. Before that you could say it sort of had a yellow tinge, but now it's definitely yellow.


----------



## laurac1988

I get cm like you're describing every single month. I have PCOS also. Seems like a normal 2ww symptom for me, but I did get it the month I was pregnant with my angel too.

Good luck!


----------



## Emelie

I have this yellow CM too but only a small amount. But I don't have sore boobs or anything like that. I think I had IB at 5DPO or 7DPO (I had brown spotting on both days, a very small amount though!) and I'll be on 10DPO tomorrow so we'll see! Good luck girlies!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

If I'm not pregnant then I dunno what I'm gonna do/think!! We seriously had enough sex for a year lmao so I know we had to catch that damn egg! 
My globby CM has now been clear instead of yellow; not sure if I mentioned that here last time


----------



## liljenz1991

Abbey08, Hi ya, your symptoms so far do sound positive, so fingers crossed for you! When will you test? 

kategirl, I have heard that yellow CM can be a really good sign but because i have PCOS, i feel i barely know my cycles, i have only ever this yellow stuff a couple times and that has all been in this cycles 2WW. 

But as laurac1988 said she has it often, it could just be my PCOS playing with my head, again! 

Emelie your symptoms also sound very good, when do you plan on testing? 

wannabemomy37, i really do sympathise with you, when i get these weird symptoms i never know what to think, i always say 'if i am not pregnant this time, with all this weird stuff, then i dont know what to think' i never know if its just me because i want it so bad and after trying for soooooo long, i just feel heartbroken each and every i see that BFN, the worst of all is that we have had tests before, he is absolutely fine, so when we get all the BFN's in my head i just think 'Great, all my fault' cause im the one with something wrong! Until i eventually (if ever) get pregnant, i dont think i will be able to stop blaming myself....

On a lighter note, i have not yet tested today, but i will and i will let ya know what happens, and ladies who have not tested yet, keep us posted when ya do, please, Fingers Crossed you all get ya BFP! xxxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Well tested earlier and i'm not sure, is there something? of course it could be an evap line! been there before!

My camera is absolutely shocking so i cant get a good pic for ya all to analyse for me haha. 

Should i try not to pee for a few hours then take another, as this mornings test was with the third wee of the day lol. 

Should i retest? Opinions please? ;) x


----------



## Rhyz14

liljenz1991 said:


> Well tested earlier and i'm not sure, is there something? of course it could be an evap line! been there before!
> 
> My camera is absolutely shocking so i cant get a good pic for ya all to analyse for me haha.
> 
> Should i try not to pee for a few hours then take another, as this mornings test was with the third wee of the day lol.
> 
> Should i retest? Opinions please? ;) x

Yes retest! I have just found this thread =) although I haven't had the yellow CM I'm still curious =)


----------



## liljenz1991

Haha ok Rhyz14 i will try not to pee for as long as pos xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

oooh yes definitely re-test!! or even wait until tmrw with FMU (or do this along with more tests today :haha:)
I have been told that a line is a line no matter how faint, it still means preggo as it's detecting the hormone :happydance:
Was it a pink dye test?? Those are the most accurate!
:dust:

I'm still waiting to test - Sept 7th


----------



## liljenz1991

Yes it was pink dye, but i have thought i have seen a lineb before and that turned out to be an aevap/dye run, so im not hopeful. :(

Yes will test again, prob more than once haha and tomorrow & they are internet cheapies so not the most reliable are they?

Thanks xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

So just looked at test in day light, and i dont think i can see anything now, nut im sure it was there :( will re-test soon x


----------



## liljenz1991

Okay so i have re-tested and i dont think i see anything this time. 

Think i just had a bad case of line eyes.....

Never mind ladies, try again tomorrow with FMU if i remember to take the test to the bathroom this time lol x


----------



## hunni12

I read before a lady said yellow globby cm was actually her implantation cm so good luck yall


----------



## liljenz1991

Hi Hunni12 

I really hope thats the case for me and the other ladies on here that are experiencing it at the moment, but i just dont know what to make of these damn tests lol x


----------



## Abbey08

liljenz1991 - Thank you! I am trying to wait until Sunday when AF is due and do it that morning. That would make me 14dpo. I am having so weird symptoms right now that kind of have me worked up and not knowing what to think..... :/


----------



## hunni12

Testing too early can be stressful honestly, I learned my lesson big time lol. With my son I did not get a positive until the day of my period but I had not test before but judging by the line it would have been faint before if I had tested earlier


----------



## Abbey08

I agree it can be stressful and I havent even taken 1 yet! LOL Trying to spare myself unnecessary stress and wait til AF is due and its HARD!


----------



## wannabemomy37

It's hard enough to wait until AF is due/14DPO but I have to wait until my NEXT period is due now!!! - Sept 7th I am testing!!! Ahh!!
Till then I am pretending I am 6+2 :happydance:

Symptoms today:
AF-type cramping, clear globby CM, EXHAUSTION!!! No nausea today


----------



## Abbey08

LOL!! I am still trying to figure out the best prenatal I should get.. Want a good quality one but not too expensive. I am taking 1 now but am almost out and it&#8217;s just the target store brand so I wanted to get a better. 

I think that I am going to get a set of FRER for this weekend and maybe a cheap set and MAYBE test tomorrow morning. Mt cramps are starting to fade away (I think) and so it the discharge. So if I woke up tomorrow to clear again might consider testing. Or should I wait?! Haha I keep talking myself out of it. I would be 12dpo.


----------



## liljenz1991

Well ladies did a test today with FMU, 11dpo today, really thought i could see something if i squint really hard, but then looking at it again and again im so sure. 

Think i am suffering with a severe case of line eyes!!! 

Abbey08, keep us posted when you do test! Good luck! 

Hunni12 yes i know what you mean, i think my eyes are playing tricks on me, and it hurts so bad seeing a BFN xxx

wannabemomy37, oh hun, personally i think you need to sod what partner says and get testing girl! surely it would show by now and your just torturing yourself not knowing..... 

Good luck all x


----------



## wannabemomy37

OH is letting me test this weekend!! :happydance:

Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## liljenz1991

Ooooh wow, wannabemomy, gonna do it tomorrow? 

Hehe keep us posted!!! x


----------



## liljenz1991

Well ladies, 

I have taken a sainsburys test just now and i didnt think i could see anything, but then i took the test apart, as you do lol...
And i swear if i squint i can see a line, but i cant tell if its an evap or whether there is any colour to it. 

I really dont know if this is real or not?! 

I do have another sainsbury's one, dont know when to take it?

And i have 3 Internet cheapies left - eek x


----------



## liljenz1991

I have inverted the pic of the sainsbury test i took, can anyone else see the line? Is it an evap or not?!

Please dont anyone say a line is a line and congratulations etc, cause i dont know for sure and couldnt take the heartbreak again! sorry to be harsh x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140829_200249[1].jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 63


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hmm, I do see another line however it's much thinner. It does have color to it though so I don't know if evaps can have color?
When is AF due? You're still early right? It might be the start to something but honestly I gave up testing before AF because that's the only way to know if you've had a chemical or not. It's not worth that rollercoaster of emotions for me anymore. 
Since you've been getting what you think are faint positives I'd try a FRER as they are the most sensitive. I believe IC ones are higher HCG but not really sure on that.
That or just wait it out, in reality it doesn't make a big difference if you find out at 4weeks or 5 weeks, right?
:hugs: Wishing you the best!


----------



## liljenz1991

Hey hun thanks, it's was a blue dye test, so im not convinced haha, took an ic this morning and it's negative xxx

So u don't know what to think, should I do the other sainsbury one today? Xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Have you tested yet? Xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Oh ladies funny moment, had to share.... 

Was getting ready In the bedroom with oh just now, I was then about to put my bra on when he says'christ what I have I done to upset them ' I had no idea what he was talking about, he said my boobs look angry at him haha. 

I ran to the mirror and sure enough they looked freaky!!! Thick dark blue veins all over them, they do look angry haha xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Just did a supererogatory test and I 'think' it's negative, but looking online, the whole vein thing could be a symptom never had it before! 

Argh! X


----------



## Emelie

liljenz1991 I am so sorry I forgot to come back here and reply! I will be testing as soon as my IC's arrive which should be Wednesday. But knowing me I'll be impatient and get a poundland test on Monday (14DPO) and test then.


----------



## hunni12

good luck ladies


----------



## liljenz1991

I will be 14 dpo on Monday too!

So the superdrug pink dye was bfn. 

But I have 2 faint bfp on blue dye, or are they evaporation lines, who knows, I looked online and did a test on the tests (lol) that's supposed to help you work out a bfp from an evap and that's to.let the test dry totally and then get a couple.of drops of water and put them on the absorbant area. Which I did twice and if it's an evap the line should disappear because of the moisture, and if it's a bfp made by the dye then it will stay! And they both did.

Anyone heard of this, any.truth to it? Would make sense but I just don't know x


----------



## liljenz1991

Me n oh just did the deed. I was sooooo wet, we went to do some of our favourite positions but as soon as we tried I had to stop him, it's felt horrible, it hurt and felt like I was being punched in the uterus, I did not enjoy our encounter at all. 

Is that normal? Well If you are pregnant or even during 2ww, as I don't know if I am pregnant or not still lol. 

Fingers crossed it's a bizarre but good sign lol, never had before, anyone else experienced this and got bfp? 

Feel a bit twingy xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

Okay this morning test was bfn! 

But I really feel different, oh I just don't.know.x.


----------



## Emelie

liljenz1991 said:


> Okay this morning test was bfn!
> 
> But I really feel different, oh I just don't.know.x.

There's still time! I just came back from town with a two pack of superdrug tests. One for later and one for tomorrow!


----------



## liljenz1991

Oh let me know how you get on....

I know im not out til AF arrives, but with all this weird stuff happenng and the 2 faint bfp on the sainsbury tests, i thought it was real, but as the sainsbury ones were blue dye it must be evaps as the superdrug was negative xxx


----------



## Emelie

Exactly as you said, we're not out til AF is here! I feel convinced I am pregnant then other times I'm not, so I really think later will be a BFN! Ah well, onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## liljenz1991

This morning, tested bfn I'm.14dpo so I think the blue dye must have been evap, cause superdrug are supposed to be good x 

So although af not here yet, last night I was super crampy think af is on her way with a vengeance xxx 

Did you test, Emelie???? Good luck! X


----------



## Emelie

I did last night and it was BFN! :( I'm 14DPO today too and no sign of AF or her usually symptoms. I'm so very confused.


----------



## liljenz1991

Same BFN again, but i have no symptoms of her arriving....

And still have really veiny breasts, random huh....

Keep us posted, i hope she doesnt get us!!! x


----------



## wannabemomy37

:hugs: Sorry we still don't have any answers, girls. My test was definitely stark-white BFN on Saturday with FMU too, so who knows. I just don't believe that I'm out.
I'm still having this globby CM, AF-type cramps, nausea, headaches and now (TMI) diarrhea...:nope:
I also feel super HOT these days, when I am usually always freezing lol. And irritable (still...Poor OH lol)
I just don't know!! I want to know either way...I guess I should believe I'm out since I did have bleeding around AF but I'm just not sold for some reason this time?


----------



## liljenz1991

No idea wanabemomy I know how.you feel, I just don't want to believe I am out too, I still getting bfn with fmu so good knows too.

I have no answers, but keep us posted x


----------



## wannabemomy37

I've heard sometimes FMU doesn't work on some women, so perhaps we should be testing in the afternoon or something? I just don't know if it'd still be stark white neg and for me I would be over 6 weeks so I just don't know...


----------



## liljenz1991

Yeah maybe, might have to try it, I still have weird veiny boobs, my nipples look bigger, been super thirsty and I have been tired early and super to hot and I have super heartburn x


----------



## wannabemomy37

It's strange to still have symptoms...When I had my chemicals I instantly lost symptoms within the week after the bleeding started.
This time they are only getting stronger and my brain won't let me think I'm not!!
The AF-type cramps are still there for me too and that seems to be the one thing that's completely new and giving me a ton of hope.


----------



## liljenz1991

Aw hun, when do you plan to test again?

Or are you going to give it a little while and if no af or bfp, go docs?

Did test this morning and i think it was BFN, bit cloudy but just an ink run me thinks xxx 

Good luck x


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'll probably test again this weekend...I'm starting to think I'm just going crazy!

I've been reading about "the hook effect" too so maybe I should be diluting my urine when I re-test


----------



## liljenz1991

Oohhh what's the hook effect????

Had a tad of pink when I wiped so.she may be coming or not I.hope.haha x


----------



## liljenz1991

Sooooo the spotting has stopped, was just a couple wipes, boobs still look like a road map, I have super heartburn and earlier I vomited in my mouth and felt.nausea since.

Weird for me, don't have any aunt flo symptoms like usual, but.with my pcos the symptoms change, so who knows, no tests left though! Xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

The Hook Effect is when your HCG levels get too high to read on a preg test. Supposedly it's pretty common after 5-6 weeks since HCG doubles every 2 days or so and whatnot. I'm skeptical about this really but it has been proven and if you google it there are tons of stories about it. They usually still have FAINT lines though not completely negative so I'm just not sure. :shrug:

Spotting like that sounds like implantation bleeding for sure. That's exactly what I had as my last "AF" and why I'm going crazy still lol. It was about 2 days before my expected AF and was literally BARELY hitting my panty-liner. It was never an actual "flow" like AF is supposed to be; and I almost always have clots also (sorry TMI) After truly calculating everything I would have been EXACTLY 4 weeks when this spotting occurred. I also had some random blood in CM at 8dpo also last cycle. 

If I am not pregnant at this point then I REALLY need a mental evaluation.
I feel like I am going to throw up tonight I am super nauseated all of the sudden. Trying to eat but I'm just not sure...My throat is getting sore and I have cold sores on my tongue :nope: (ouch!) My sense of smell has been more noticeable for sure too but sometimes that just happens to me randomly. I also have been noticing pinching needle feeling in my nipples too.
:shrug:

Next expected AF would be around Sept 9th or around that week so we will find out one way or another lol. I am trying to find a doc that is open late or on Saturday so I don't have to take time off work just yet but we will see.


----------



## Shanski

Hi ladies! I've been stalking your thread all night! Lol just wanted to say good luck and I hope you all get your BFPs very soon! Af is currently 5 days late for me but I refuse to test just yet! I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks back in march and with that pregnancy I got BFNs until I was 8 days late! Plus my cycles have been extremely irregular since then.. I have some brown spotting tonight, im hoping its a good sign! But we will see! I am very anxious to have a baby, but we weren't exactly TRYING so I guess if its a negative we'll just try next month! Good luck to everyone again!


----------



## Abbey08

Hello... I haven't checked in since the 29th because I've been moving but AF arrived right smack on time on the 31st. Not sure what the 3 days of light brown spotting and cramps was at 10-12dpo but I'm assuming nothing good... AF is normal and painful!! Be back in a few weeks ya'll!


----------



## liljenz1991

wannabemomy - your symptoms sound so encouraging, its weird that its not showing on a test or that af hasnt arrived, if it turns out your not pregnant, i really think you should see a doc, as the symptoms you got are textbook! and this is going to play on your mind.... thinking what if's. 

Are you going to try and dilute when you do next test? and do one with FMU? 

Good luck, fingers crossed for you. 

Shanski - When do you plan on testing? Good luck x 

Abbey08 - Im sorry the witch got you, the spotting could have been anything, but it can be so misleading, especially when your ttc because us more than anyone is going to notice that spotting and read into it as hopefully being ib. Good luck next cycle hunni xxx 


So yesterday i had that little bit of spotting and it spotted (TMI) was just a streak of pink twice on tp when i wiped. So used a pad last night just incase, but there was nothing on it! But when i peed this morning there was a little more brown/pink when i wiped and now i feel super wet, downstairs, keeping running to the loo to check the pad!!! But she hasnt arrived yet. 

Please, please, please stay away witchy!!!!! 

Didnt text this morning trying to hold myself back a little and stop obsessing (not likely haha). 

Will let you ladies know what happens. 

Good luck all!!! x


----------



## wannabemomy37

Abbey - Sorry you got hit this month :hugs: Best wishes for a quick BFP for you in the next coming cycle(s)!!

Shanski - Wishing you the best honey! :hugs:

liljenz - I also felt like AF was about to arrive any moment in the beginning due to the AF-type cramping but I have also been more wet down there also. I hear that is a very common sign so I hope this is it for you! :dust:

Yes I think I will try FMU and also diluted FMU too just to see. I am scared to know what's wrong if I am not pregnant after all of this, because my symptoms are just increasing yet I didn't even have a faint line yet?! :nope:


----------



## liljenz1991

wannabemomy - i know its a long shot, but i have heard that some women never get a positive test!!! you could be one of them, maybe you need bloods done as you might be one of those where it doesnt show in your urine. Fingers crossed you just an awkward sod and its just not showing!!!! hehe x

As with me this pathetically light spotting is still there when i wipe... so no idea what thats about....

She hasnt quite got her clutches on me yet, im not going down without a fight, however the period like cramping, mild as it is may prevent me fighting at my best lol x


----------



## wannabemomy37

I tested again tonight and still BFNs. I thought I saw a smidge of a line but I'm sure my eyes are just messing with me. Looked again and def BFN. :nope:

I am just going to (finally) consider myself out for this month, ignore everything my body is telling me, and try my best to continue with life and not think so much about babies/TTC

I wish you all the best - I've read that anything other than normal AF can be considered IB and can last up to 5 days but usually only a day or 2. It varies so incredibly much that it's just one more thing to make more confusing for us TTC. :dohh:


----------



## Shanski

Well I planned on testing this morning since my spotting had stopped last night which NEVER happens before af.. but she came full force this morning! Thats ok for me this month though.. my cycles seem to be getting back on track which is good, so I'll be trying this month fur sure! Still watching out for you ladies though! Good luck to all!!


----------



## liljenz1991

wannabemomy - At least if you do consider yourself out, hopefully it will be onwards and upwards for you and hopefully a better cycle this time x 

Shanski - My spotting turned into a bit heavier overnight and i have the cramp, dodgy tummy etc that i usually get with my AF, so she got me too. 

But hopefully next cycle will be better for all. 

I am kind of glad in a way as this will be the first time in ages (PCOS) that i have had a cycle that has been regular, only a couple days out instead of weeks! so thats encouraging anyway. 
I have my next app with the fertility doctors on 16th, so i guess just have to see what the next step is. x


----------

